# Cherry Shrimp and small internal HOB



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a 30gal brooder that I am currently using as a marble crayfish breeding colony. It basically has two areas of pvc pipe sections, one stacked against either end and a bunch of plastic plants in the middle for fry to hide. I current run 2 sponge filters rate for 120gal each.

My idea is to add gravel on the bottom and use garden stones to run the length of the lengthwise walls, then add a 10gal rated in-tank HOB. I then will add 12 adult RCS. My question is will large numbers of baby shrimp get sucked into teh HOB? I use a use the same set up in another tank and the baby crayfish don't get in the HOB.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I always like to place a sponge over the intake of hang on backs with fry involved.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I always end up with shrimp in my HOB. Some do get killed by the impeller, but others seem to thrive. They have access to all sorts of noms in the filter. Just make sure they're all out of the filter if you have to have it off for long periods of time. Trying to get dead shrimp out of a filter is tough.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I hope you're taking the crayfish out before you add shrimp. Otherwise they'll become some tasty snacks...


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

The crayfish and shrimp live together in several of my tanks without a problem. The crayfish may occasionally attempt to catch a shrimp, shrimp wins the race every time.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Never thought they could co-inhabit an aquarium. Glad the shrimp are fast enough to survive. Do they breed well in there together? Some say if shrimp feel threatened they will stop reproducing.


----------

